# How to inform of [review] error?



## PClapham (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't find a way to inform tug administrators of a posting error - a review which has shown up on the wrong resort.  How to do this?

Thanks

Anita


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2010)

If you go to the regional area for the review, there is a link there to contact the review manager for that region.


----------



## PClapham (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks -would never have thought of that!

Anita


----------



## PClapham (Oct 17, 2010)

Next move?  That address was rejected.
Anita


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2010)

Please click on "Contact BBS Admin" in the blue bar at the bottom of the page and report both the review error, and the bad email address.

(I can't help you with either thing, or I would.)


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 17, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Please click on "Contact BBS Admin" in the blue bar at the bottom of the page and report both the review error, and the bad email address.
> 
> (I can't help you with either thing, or I would.)



which address was rejected???


----------



## PClapham (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's the one I tried:  Area Rep: Roy Martin: royeiramartin@sympatico.ca  It was rejected.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 17, 2010)

i have forwarded your rejected message to the latest address I have for Roy, and suggested that he update his address in the Review system.


----------

